# Dometic Fridge/Freezer failure



## Paladin0414 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone
We have an Italian MH fitted with a Dometic fridge/freezer/oven tower unit. On a recent trip we noticed a strong odor of ammonia entering the cab - long story short - refrigerant leak from the Dometic unit. Now informed that the entire back of the fridge requires replacement at a cost of £400 plus.
The unit has done approx 30 weeks of use since the vehicle was purchased in September 2006 - warranty expired.
Has anyone else suffered similar or are we just unlucky. Any advice out there? Does the unit have to be dumped - a conventional fridge can be re-charged
I'm not having a good day...


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Similar to our fridge/freezer. Strong ammonia smell, fortunately we were still covered by warranty.
The biggest problem you will get is finding someone to fix it.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

theoretically, a re-fill is possible. However it only makes sense if the leak can be found, and sealed, in the first place. Whether that is feasible, and at which costs, I do not know.

Best place to go to would probably be your nearest Dometic service centre, which you can find on their home page, under Customer Support.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try this guy Rock Services
Spinney Hill
NN3 2LD Northampton
Tel: +07973 440235
I found him excellent and will come to van


----------



## Paladin0414 (Jul 5, 2006)

Many Thanks to everyone who gave help & suggestions on this topic particularly Richard James. 
ANYONE CONFRONTED WITH A DOMETIC REFRIGERANT LEAK PLEASE NOTE THE FOLLOWING. 
I have been quoted in excess of £1250 to replace a RMT7655 Dometic tower unit. The dealer in question would not consider any other solution to the problem. 
Richard gave me the number of Rock Services, after two short telephone conversations Malcolm Rock will supply a replacement cooler unit and install same for less than £450 at my location in S Devon - he is in Northampton. No need to replace fridge. 
Malcolm Rock can be contacted on 07973 440235


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad you got a solution. 

This thread has made me think. Why not develop a data base on this site where we can all post details of the specialists each of us find to help in these situations. I know that every one is very good about posting such helpful information but much trawling through old posts is needed when we want to get details of a person or company we saw mentioned some time ago who can help with our current problem. A well thought out data base would make things much easier, Regards, Alan.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I was under the impression that the warranty is 2 years... [3 years on thetford]... whilst in France the other day I was talking to a Frenchie with an Adria... he has the same fridge/freezer/oven combo as us.

He said in France the warranty is 3 years! as he had just had a repair after 2y 8m.

Faced with a potential £1000+ bill.. and if you've the time/inclination... I'd take a cheap ticket to the nearest dealer in France!

seems like they have the same problem the other side of the water!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm glad that you have had some success with Malcolm Rock - a really nice guy
Regards


----------



## deadsquirrel (Apr 7, 2008)

Can I add my recomendation for Malcolm Rock (details in previous posts) - he fixed our fridge at our house and provided excellent service. 

THANKS Malcolm!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Why not develop a data base on this site where we can all post details of the specialists each of us find to help in these situations.


Alan- nice idea but would the "Company Directory" not cover this?
I've just had a look and "Fridges" don't appear in the drop-down list.

Can this be addressed by the Mods and the individual (Mr Rock) be included??


----------

